# How can i clicker train my cockatiel when...



## WhosKelly (Feb 9, 2013)

Hes scared of the stick 
He runs into his cage :/

I've had him for like 3 months and i cannot seem to tame him and i've tried everything, apart from clicker training.
His scared of hands but will take food from me.

I want to try clicker training and I want him to trust me but how?
Hes runs away from the stick all the time 

He was my sisters for about 2 months and she said she had to chase him around the room with her hand to get him back in the cage, hence why he fear hands terribly.

After all this time hes been with he still doesn't trust my hands unless theres food. He'll just hiss and then bite (doesn't hurt)

So how can I get him not to be so scared of a stick?


By the way he's just over a year old i think


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

have you read these yet? it's a lot of reading, but it might help you out more


http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=314774#post314774


http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------

